# Border Collie, before and after pics.



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Here are some pics of my inlaw's dog Fergus before and after he went to groomers. We thought it would be a nice surprise for them after their holiday as he hadn't ever been to the 'dog spa' before.
They were suitably chuffed with him although if he was my dog I would've taken off a lot more of that thick coat for our impending summer.

(third pic is not meant to be there but can't delete the damn thing)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

See, males can benefit from the day spa as well. He looks lovely, nice and clean and shiny and brushed out and probably smelt really good as well. That was really nice of you guys to do that for them. 
He's a lovely dog by the way.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ah, he looks so happy!!:happy:

He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks stunning! And I have to tell you, I'm keeping Google in business just translating these posts lately! 

I need to get out of North Carolina so I can understand what people are saying! If it doesn't involve basketball or Nascar, the word isn't in the vocabulary here!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> He looks stunning! And I have to tell you, I'm keeping Google in business just translating these posts lately!
> 
> I need to get out of North Carolina so I can understand what people are saying! If it doesn't involve basketball or Nascar, the word isn't in the vocabulary here!


I'll translate any 'bad' words for you. I seem to spend half my life explaining to people what my swear words really mean.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I now know what 'chuffed' means! Soon I'll be able to speak a whole 'nother language and there won't be a soul in North Carolina who can understand me!! Which is actually a good thing :tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can get away with calling some people really terrible swear words (most of the time). 
When they ask me what 'xxxxxx' means, I just say, 'ohhh, it just means a nice, classy person'. 
Works like a charm!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Molly Woppy you are sooooo naughty! yes 'chuffed' is probably in more common use in Britain where I originally hail from but now I've lived in Aotearoa for longer I have certainly picked up kiwisms. This one I particularly liked when I first arrived way back, 'get off the grass' which doesn't mean what you might think. 'Smoko' was a funny one considering we said 'elevenses' for the same thing. Luckily for members from USA most of us were brought up on American TV programs so we have a good understanding of USA speak although of course different regions will have different ways of saying things.
My husband when a trainee youngster used to get teased by his boss if he was trying to do something in a complicated way and his boss used to come out with this: "have you ever seen a greyhound trying to f&** a tennis ball?" which I never really understood, and maybe that was the point and now we have a greyhound so it makes me smile if it ever comes up in conversation.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Molly Woppy you are sooooo naughty! yes 'chuffed' is probably in more common use in Britain where I originally hail from but now I've lived in Aotearoa for longer I have certainly picked up kiwisms. This one I particularly liked when I first arrived way back, 'get off the grass' which doesn't mean what you might think. 'Smoko' was a funny one considering we said 'elevenses' for the same thing.


I knew chuffed, but that may be the british influence in Australia, who knows. And I never knew what elevenses was, but now you've taught me its the same as smoko haha. In actual fact, the only time I remember hearing elevenses is from Lord of the Rings, when pippin is upset they only had one breakfast lol.

What's get off the grass mean? lol


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yes I think Australianisms are very similar to kiwisms in actual fact. 'Get off the grass' means 'what really'?/'are you serious/kidding?'. But I haven't actually heard that one for a long while, more blokespeak I think than the people I probably mix with.
Maori is now in common usage too and is scattered around in English, not always by Maori native speakers, for instance: tamariki - children, kai-food, pakeha-non Maori normally European person, mokapuna-grandchildren, mana-respect/kudos, kia ora-hello (this one was an orange drink when I was growing up in UK., hangi-traditional way of cooking food, iwi-tribe. Us non Maori have learned over time what they mean which is good I think.
What about "sweet as" is that one used in Aussie? and "good as gold" which is one I hear a lot.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hee, hee, elevenses, smoko, morning tea. I'll say to friends here, wanna go grab some morning tea? Blank faces. 
Get off the grass means, I guess, stop pulling my leg, or, no way man, or, pull the left one!


----------

